# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Τι φοβούνται και τι λατρεύουν?

## Windsa

Τι φοβούνται και τι λατρεύουν τα πουλάκια σας?
Γράψτε μερικά παραδείγματα τι φοβούνται (βεβαία αν είναι άγριο το πουλάκι, φοβάται τα πάντα) κα μερικά απο τι λατρεύουν...(δεν εννοώ το φαγητό η αγαπημένα τους παιχνίδια).

Γαι παράδειγμα, τα δικά μου: 
Φοβούνται τη ηλεκτρική σκούπα, Χτένα/βούρτσα για μαλια, το κινητό μου τηλέφωνο οταν χτυπάει.   ::  
Λατρεύουν να μασάνε τα καλώδια, το keyboard...οι κονουρες λατρεύουν να κρύβονται κάτω απο το καναπέ. )))

----------


## vicky_ath

Πολυ ωραια ιδεα Πωλινα!Ας πω κ εγω για τα δικα μας!
Φροσω:Δε φοβαται σχεδον τιποτα...ισως την τρομαζει λιγο ο ηχος του σταθερου τηλεφωνου μας - Λατρευει τα χαδια, απο τους παντες...
Λιακι:Φοβαται τις αποτομες κινησεις, τα σκουρα χρωματα στα νυχια - Λατρευει την κουνια της!!!Ειναι ερωτευμενη με την κουνια!Μεχρι κ χαδια της ζηταει...  ::  κ το καλωδιο απο το ποντικι του Η/Υ!
Παμπλο:Φοβαται την ανηψια του Γιωργου που ειναι 7 χρονων - Λατρευει το μπαμπα του!Κανει σαν τρελος για το Γιωργο μολις τον δει!
Για το νεοφερμενο μου Φαμπιο δε μπορω να πω ακομα...

----------


## alkisti

Η Κόκο Ο Πέπε Και Ο Γκάρυ φοβουνται τα λουτρινα ζωακια !   ::  
ακομα και ενα μπατζι πλαστικο που εχω που ειναι παρα πολυ μικροτερο τους   ::  

Της Κόκο και του Γκάρυ τους αρεσουν τα κουδουνακια 
Του Πέπε να μου δαγκωνει το δαχτυλο   ::   (οχι δυνατα) 

Η Κόκο Ο Πέπε Και Ο Γκάρυ τρελενονται για το μπανιο (οχι το δωματιο  :: ) !   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ο Πάρης *Φοβάται* μίξερ του καφέ,εφημερίδες,περιοδικά,  υτηχώς σταμάτησε να φοβάται τα τηλέφωνα,ηλεκτρική σκούπα,όταν κάνω εκτύπωση στον υπολογιστή.
*Λατρεύει* να μπαίνει στο ντουλάπι που έχω το βάζο με τη ζάχαρη,να βλέπει τον κάδο του πλυντηρίου να γυρίζει,να καταστρέφει το πολυμηχάνημα που έχω,και να σεργιανάει πάνω στο γραφείο μου.Να πηγαίνει πάνω σε όποιον τον βλέπει για πρώτη φορά.

----------


## Windsa

Xa-xa-xa... ))) καλοοοοο!

----------


## vagelis76

Ο Σπύρος *φοβάται* ψιλοαντικείμενα που θα του προσφέρεις ξαφνικά χωρίς πρώτα να συνηθίσει από μακρυά.Κάποιες φορές φοβάται τα φύλλα από τη βουκαμβίλια που τον βάζω να κάθετε ή ένα φύλλο χαρτί που θα πέσει κάτω.Ένω δε φοβάται τις μηχανές και τα αυτοκίνητα που περνούν από δίπλα του...
*Λατρεύει* καταρχήν* εμένα !!!*  ::  
Τις βόλτες έξω από το κλουβί,να περπατάει στο πάτωμα,να με ακολουθεί όπου πάω,να γαντζώνεται στο ριχτάρι του καναπέ και να έρχεται επάνω μου.
Να χώνεται  στις χάρτινες σακούλες από το φούρνο,να δαγκώνει και να πατάει τα κουμπιά στο πληκτρολόγιο.
Να δαγκώνει και να καταστρέφει τα ξύλινα έπιπλα.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Όλα τα κοκατιλ μου είναι άρρωστα μαζί μου εννοείτε, λατρεύουν να τρώνε και να παίζουν με τα μαλλιά μου.

Φοβούνται την ηλεκτρική σκούπα και άλλους ξαφνικούς θορύβους.
Μεγάλα ζώα όπως σκυλιά και γατιά και επίσης όταν τα μαλώνω.

----------


## Antigoni87

Τιάρα
Η καναρούλα μου *δε φοβάται* τίποτα  ::  (τη νευριάζουν πράγματα, δεν την φοβίζουν τόσο!), αλλά *λατρεύει* να κάθεται σε ένα συγκεκριμένο μπράτσο καναπέ όταν πετάει στο σαλόνι, και να τσιμπάει το αυτί ενός λούτρινου που έχω δίπλα  :: . Επίσης, λατρεύει να κυνηγάει παντού τον Σωπέν όταν τον πετυχαίνει έξω. Όταν λέμε παντού, ΠΑΝΤΟΥ. Χοροπηδάει και βρίσκεται πάντα δίπλα του!

Αρθούρος
Ο νεαρός θετός γιος της παραπάνω κυρίας, *φοβάται* το κλασικό, χέρι στο κλουβί, αλλά γενικά είναι θαρραλέος για καναρίνι, και *λατρεύει* τον ήχο της ηλεκτρικής σκούπας γιατί τότε πλησιάζει στα κάγκελα και τραγουδάει πολύ δυνατά και ζωηρά, και να κάθεται στο πλέγμα του ανεμιστήρα (όχι σε λειτουργία) όταν πετάει στο σαλόνι. Το πλέγμα το κουτσουλάει επίτηδες στα πιο δύσκολα σημεία. Αν φύγει από εκεί για κάποιο λόγο, πάλι θα ξαναπάει και θα γαντζωθεί! Μια φορά που άλλαξα θέση στον ανεμιστήρα, έδειξε φανερά απορημένος κι αγχωμένος  ::  

Σωπέν
Ο Σωπέν *φοβάται* τα ΠΑΝΤΑ, οτιδήποτε τον πλησιάζει, οτιδήποτε ακούγεται κτλ, και *λατρεύει*... να φοβάται  ::   ::  ! Μονίμως είναι στο χτυποκάρδι, λόγω και των περιπετειών του βέβαια.

Για τον Floyd μου το κοκατίλ, κάτι έχω αρχίσει να υποψιάζομαι  ::  αλλά περιμένω να τον γνωρίσω λίγο καλύτερα για να γράψω τότε!  ::

----------


## douke-soula

Κουασι 
οπως και ο Σωπεν της Αντιγονης φοβαται τα παντα τρομαζει με τα χερια, με τους θορυβους ,αν περασεις διπλα του, αν δεν περασεις διπλα του  ::   ::   ::   ::  
λατρευει το μπροκολο και τον ναμναμ καθε φορα που θα τον βαλω διπλα στον ναμναμ θα ειναι σκαρφαλωμενος στο καγκελα (οσο πιο κοντα μπορει)και θα του μιλαει

Ναμναμ
φοβαται τις αποτομες κινησεις
λατρευει το νερο (και να κανει μπανιο και να το ακουει να τρεχει) το φαϊ (δεν θελω σχολια  ::   ::  )τους θορυβους απο σκουπα μιξερ σεσουαρ αποροφητηρα(προσπαθει να κελαηδησει δυνατοτερα απο τον θορυβο που ακουει)τα χρωματιστα πραγματακια, τα χαρτια,τα υφασματα(δεν αφηνω τιποτα κοντα στο κλουβι του)και αυτο που του αρεσει περισσοτερο ειναι να ανεβαινει σε δαχτυλα και να τα δαγκωνει  ::   ::  


Μπαρμπι-Rafaella-Granthill
εβαλα μαζι την ιγκουανα και τις χελωνες γιατι και τα τρια φοβουνται τις αποτομες κινησεις και λατρευουν το φαϊ και την ΞΑΑΑΑΑΑΠΛΑ

----------


## petros

ας γραψω και εγω.....εμενα ο μικελ φοβαται οποιοδηποτε αντικειμενο του προσφερεις για πρωτη φορα και επισης δν του αρεσει να ειναι ελευθερος οταν υπαρχουν πολλα ατο δοματιο οπου κιανει τη βολτα του.Του αρεσει αφανταστα να πειραζει το κινητο μου και να ξεκολαει το προστατευτικο οθονης  ::   :: ,του αρεσει να καταστρεφει πραγματα και να ανακατευει απο περειεργεια τα παντα και τους παντες...αα να μην το ξεχασω,τον ξετρελενει επισης να δαγκωνει και να χτυπαει ενα καμπανακι που του εχω μεσα στο κλουβι....αυτα....

----------


## Anna

Ρίκι
Φοβάται οτιδήποτε άγνωστο και μεγάλο(και περισσότερο όταν έχει και ήχο πχ ηλεκτρική σκούπα και όταν είναι σκουρόχρωμο πχ τηλεκοντρόλ τηλεόρασης...)Λατρέυει μαρούλι,φρυγανιές και άλλα τέτοια κρατσανιστά. "fullyhappy" Επίσης καμιά φορά του αρέσει να τον χαιδεύω όταν δεν έχει το νου του να πάει στη Σίσσυ....

Σίσσυ
Φοβάται τα ίδια με τον από πάνω ,αλλά ακόμα και εμένα μερικές φορές.Λατρεύει τα παιχνίδια με σκοινιά που έχουν κόμπους γιατί τους λύνει και από φαγητά  τα ίδια με τον απο πάνω.

Και στους δύο αρέσει όταν τα βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι αλλά φοβούνται τις γάτες.

Και για να πω και για τον Zoro και τον Sanji και τα χαρέμια τους(ψάρια μόλλυ και ξιφοφόροι)φοβούνται λίγο όταν περνάω γρήγορα μπροστά από το ενυδρείο αλλά λατρεύουν τη στιγμή που καταλαβαίνουν ότι έρχεται φαγητό.  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Για να ξαναθυμηθούμε το θέμα αυτό...

----------


## NoAngeL

Ο Ορέστης φοβάται...... τις μύγες (ενώ δεν ιδρώνει με τίποτ'άλλο το αυτί του). Όταν βλέπει μια από μακριά την λοκάρει, την παρακολουθεί καχύποπτα και αν πλησιάσει κοπανιέται στο κλουβί.
Λατρεύει την ηλεκτρική σκούπα, δίνει τα καλύτερα ρεσιταλ του. Λατρεύει επίσης τις μπάλες του και τα κουδουνάκια.
Η Νεφέλη φοβάται...όλους τους ανθρώπους αλλά με τις ώρες της (δηλαδή έχει τύχει να την αγγίξω και να κάτσει που ο Ορέστης δεν γουσταρει και δεν κάθεται με τίποτα), επίσης φοβάται τον Ορέστη με τις ώρες του επειδή της τραβαει πουπουλάκια και κανει πως θα την δαγκώσει για να της δείξει ποιός είναι το αφεντικό.
Λατρεύει...τον Ορέστη φυσικά και όλο δίπλα του βρίσκεται και προσπαθεί να του χτενίσει τα πουπουλάκια. Της αρέσουν οι ήχοι του κινητού, κουδούνια, ξυπνητήρι, αρχίζει το κρώξιμο και δεν σταματάει!
Και τα δύο λατρεύουν το καρότο και ο Ορέστης τρώει ηλιόσπορο (τρώει τα πάντα εδώ που τα λέμε) από οποιονδήποτε του τον προσφέρει!

----------


## ivi

ο Μάρλευ φοβάται την ηλεκτρική σκούπα (αν και απ'οτι μου λέει η μαμά μου την συνήθισε πια), φοβάται μια πλαστική μπάλα με κουδουνάκι υπερβολικά πολύ και επίσης ένα αρκουδάκι-σκίουρο καφετί!!!ακόμα ότι καινούριο δεν έχει συνηθίσει και το δει ξαφνικά μπροστά του παθαίνει σοκ και κάνει σαν τρελός!!παλιά φοβόταν ακόμα και τα φυστίκια!!!

λατρεύει να μασουλάει ότι ξύλινο και να καταστρέφει όσα μπλουζάκια μου έχουν πάνω κουμπιά και διάφορες κορδέλες!επίσης τρελαίνεται με τις παντόφλες που τις καταστρέφει όλες χωρίς εξαιρέσεις, τα παπούτσια και τα πλήκτρα από τον υπολογιστή και το τηλεκοντρόλ!!!!και φυσικά λατρεύει εμένα, και τους ηλιόσπορους!!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Το Λιλάκι μου αρχικά φοβόταν την ηλεκτρική σκούπα και το μιξεράκι... τώρα πια καβαλάει τη σκούπα και σκουπίζουμε μαζί... το μιξεράκι δεν κάνω λόγο...χτες έφτιαχνα τζατζίκι για τη γιορτή και αμέσως φτερούγισε από την κουζίνα στο σαλόνι κ κοιτούσε με μισό μάτι και έκανε το χαρακτηριστικό χρρρρρρρρ ξεφυσώντας!!!

Αντιθέτως, έχουμε μεγάλη αγάπη για πολλά πράγματα... αγαπάμε, καβαλάμε και δαγκώνουμε ό,τι κ αν κρατάω... από iphone που μέχρι και μνμ προσπαθεί να γράψει αλλά το apple δεν υπακούει σε ράμφη... αγαπάμε επίσης κάθε καλώδιο, από ακουστικά μέχρι του τροφοδοτικού του laptop... ήδη κλαίω ένα handsfree που το έκανε από ενσύρματο ασύρματο!!! Μμμμμ, τι άλλο... το καμπανάκι που κατέληγαν τα κρικάκια στο κλουβί το είχαμε ερωτευτεί σε βαθμό που επειδή το ήθελε μόνο δικό της, το έκοψε κανονικά το πλαστικό και τώρα τελευταία καβαλάμε και την οθόνη του Laptop... μάλλον θέλει να τσατάρει στο msn η άτιμη...

και LAST BUT NOT LEAST... κάθε μα κάθε πρωί τώρα πια, ξυπνάω, βάζω γάλα στην κούπα και δημητριακά...κ ενώ κάθεται η μικρή για χάδια στον ώμο,,, γουρλώνει το κόκκινο ματάκι, κάνει καταρρίχηση ala rambo και στέκεται με τα ποδαράκια στο χείλος της κούπας, πίνει γάλα και τσιμπάει τα δημητριακά...!!! Κακόμαθε;;; Α μπαααααααααααααα 
*

----------


## Lucky Witch

ΟΛΟΙ μου οι παπαγάλοι λατρεύουν εκτος από το φαγητό τα ασημικά(βραχιόλια,δαχτυλίδ  ια,σκουλαρίκια)που φοράω και συνεχώς παίζουν.
Λατρεύουν το κομπολόι του πατέρα μου όταν τους το δίνω να παίξουν.
Αλλά φοβούνται πολύ την μάνα μου,για την ακρίβεια δεν την θέλουν καθόλου.
Και τα ποτήρια επίσης φοβούνται,όταν τα πλησιάζω με ποτήρι μπας και πιουν φεύγουν.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

χμμμ βλεπω πως στα περισσοτερα παιδια μας αρεσει η καταστροφη του πληκτρολογιου!! χαχαχα!! 

ε λοιπον στο Πλίκι μου, 
αρεσει να τρωει τα κουμπια απο το πληκτρολογιο και να τα βγαζει φυσικα. 
να μασουλιζει τα καλωδια που βρισκει πανω στο τραπεζι, κυριως του πληκτρολογιου και του ποντικιου (μου εχει χαλασει ηδη ενα η σιχαμενη!) αλλα την κυνηγαω για να μην παθει τπτ! 
Της αρεσει να βαζει γλωσσα επανω σε ο,τιδηποτε υπαρχει πανω στο τραπεζι και να το δοκιμαζει αλλα η βλαμμενη, στο φαγητο, δε βγαζει γλωσσα να δοκιμασει τπτ αλλο εκτος απο τα σπορακια της και με τσαντιζει!!! 
της αρεσουνε τα φερμουαρ πανω στα ρουχα αφου πηγαινει και τα μασουλιζει, 
να καθεται στον ωμο μου, να την χαιδευω με τις ωρες στο κεφαλι (φυσικα οχι οπου θελω, μου δειχνει αυτη πού θελει, καθε δευτερολεπτο!), 
να τρωει το φαγητο του Σαιξπηρ η φαταουλα, 
εχει ιδιαιτερη προτιμηση στα σκοινακια, τα καλαμακια και τις μπατονετες! 
της αρεσουνε τα σκουλαρικα, αυτιου, μυτης, χειλιων, οπουδηποτε, δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα!
μπορει να φαει μεχρι σκασμου! ο γιατρος την αλλη φορα μου ειπε πως εχει γινει σα κοτοπουλο...!!
οποτε θελει αυτη φυσικα, απολαμβανει το μπανιο της με σπραυ για ωρα, μεχρι να γινει ο μαραθωνας απο κατω!

Δε γουσταρει μα καθολου! τα ποντικια του αδερφου μου! 
τον Σαιξπηρ, εκτος κι αν ειναι να του κλεψει το φαγητο.
δε θελει τα υπολοιπα οντα γενικα, εκτος απο μενα! ειναι αντικοινωνικη η φραουλιτσα μου!!  :Love0001: 
φοβαται γενικως τα παντα εκτος κι αν το πλησιασει μονη της! αν της πλησιασω εγω κατι θα φυγει, αν δεν το ξερει. αν το δει στο γραφειο θα το πλησιασει μονη της. 
φοβαται τη λεκανιτσα με το νερο. 
δεν της αρεσει ο ηλιος, οποτε τη βγαζω εξω με το κλουβι, παει και καθεται στο πιο σκιερο μερος του κλουβιου! βαμπιρ πουλι....
και δεν της αρεσει να την πιανω γενικα, μονο οπου θελει αυτη!! εχω καταφερει κεφαλι, πλατη, φτερα απ'εξω. ποδια, κοιλια και φτερα απο μεσα...κολυεται ακομα! 
φρουτα, λαχανικα και αυγο, ουτε για φτυσιμο δεν τα εχουμε καομα αλλα που θα παει......ο καιρος εχει γυρισματα! :Ρ

Για τον Σαιξπηρακο δε λεω ακομα γιατι δεν τον εχω και πολυ καιρο. 
Παντως δεν γουσταρει να τον πιανει κανεις, ακομα, και αμα τον πιασεις με το ζορι (οπως στο γιατρο) σκεφτεσαι πολυ σοβαρα να φερεις παπα να τον ξορκισει με τις τσιριδες που βαζει! 
και τρελαινεται για ηλιοσπορους!!  :Happy: 
επεισης δε βαζει γλωσσα μεσα του *ολη μερα* και ειναι σχεδον αδυνατο να τον αντεξεις στο ιδιο δωματιο. ο γατος μου παθαινει παρακρουσεις και ερχεται και μου νιαουριζει και με σκουνταει και ανεβαινει πανω μου και πηγαινει και κοιταει τον Σαιξπηρ και του νιαουριζει κι αυτουνου και ξαναρχεται και με κοιταζει και νιαουριζει και κανει σαν παλαβος μεχρι κατι να κανω και να σταματησει ο Σαιξπηρ....

και τελειωνοντας την εκθεση ιδεων σας βαζω και μια φωτογραφια με το Πλίκι να κανει τσαμπουκα στα χαμστερακια του αδερφου μου!! χαχαχαχαχ!!

ελπιζω να φαινεται σε ολους. αν οχι πειτε μου να την ξαναβαλω.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

οκ φαίνεται

----------


## Windsa

Η Roxy (Cockatiel) μου λατρευει να μασάει τα κορδόνια από αθλητικά παπούτσια μου! Τρελαίνεται το κορίτσι! Θα πουλήσει τη ψυχή της για αυτά. 
Ο John Gould (Gouldian)απλά λατρεύει να κάθεται πάνω μου. Είναι σαν μια μικρή μίγα - τον διώχνεις κι ξαναερχεταi! 
Ο Riki και η Ζέμπρα (Cockatiesl) λατρεύουν να κάθονται στη φωλια. 
H Arti & o Polly (Conures) Λατρεύουν να κάνουν τα πρώτα πρωινά κακά τους εκτος κλουβιού. Έχει γίνει κανόνας πια! 

Όλα φοβούνται σκούπα...και τίποτε άλλο νομίζω )))

----------


## vas

το σαμμυ δε φοβαται τιποτα,λατρευει να ξεσκισει χαρτια και του αρεσουν τα παιχνιδια απο σχοινι

----------


## demis

O μαρκος δεν φοβαται τιποτα, ενω η τζουλια φοβαται το ανθρωπινο χερι ιδικα αν πας να κανεις πως σηκωνεις τα μανικια σου οταν εισαι μπροστα στο κλουβι (μια φορα εγινε καταλαθος). λατρευουν να χαλανε τα παντα οπως χαρτια πατηθρες καλαμακια, παιζουν μονο με παιχνιδια που ειναι εφικτο να τα καταστρεψουνε στο τελος και τρελενονται για το μπανακι κ για τα φρουτολαχανικα.

----------

